# Where to Buy Nikon Replacement Parts?



## LaurenKelly (Jan 27, 2012)

I recently came into possession of an FE2 that is in mint condition, except that the shutter blades are bent beyond repair. I've been searching all over the internet for a replacement part to no avail. I did find one replacement set of shutter blades on eBay, with a "Buy it Now" price that is more than what I paid for the camera and lenses it came with.

Before anyone advises me to send it out for repairs or to junk it, I should explain that I only paid $40 for the camera and two lenses. I was after the lenses, and the camera was a bonus. I'm a mechanical engineer by trade and I have an interest in camera repair. What it pretty much comes down to is that I am dying to open this thing up.

So I am wondering if anyone knows of any websites that have either replacement for old Nikons, or somewhere that sells junk cameras for parts?


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2012)

*Ask these guys:

Nikon Parts Department
*To purchase a genuine Nikon part, please contact our Parts Department by phone or fax.

Phone: 1-310-414-8107 (7am to 3pm PST, Monday through Friday)
Fax: 1-310-322-6979 (7am to 3pm PST, Monday through Friday)


----------



## bhop (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, forget nikon parts dept. unless you absolutely can't find it elsewhere.. $$$$

I buy my film camera parts from here:
(direct link to the FE page.. although I don't see shutter blades on the list.. you could try emailing them though)
fa-fe-fm

I've bought two different parts for my F100 on two different occasions (back cover and later a battery door) and they've both been brand new and perfect and arrived quickly.


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2012)

Ask the Nikon parts guys where you might get the junk cameras for parts or other replacement parts for older Nikon's that Nikon no longer stocks.

A back cover and a battery door are minor parts available lots of places. Shutter parts aren't.


----------



## bhop (Jan 28, 2012)

Fine, you win.


----------

